# Bachmann Spectrum Rail Truck



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well it was bound to happen some day. I just ordered a Bachmann Spectrum Rail Truck for my wife
to give me at Christmas. lol

Now that the deed is done, I was wondering what experiences anyone has had with the 'Spectrum' line from Bachmann. The first to
G Scale trains I had were Bachmann Big Haulers, but that was _Years_ ago. Have not kept up with Bachmann so don't know much
about them anymore. I have used Aristo and USA and have been happy with those for several years. This little gem caught my
eye recently. Thought I could run it on my mainly mountain railroad when didn't want to get out a complete train.

Anyhow, would appreciate some input about this item if anyone has one.

Thanks!

Monte
http://www.heather-ridge.com/Wonderland08


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

see 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips8/bachmann_railtruck_tips.html


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one and really like it. Just waiting to install DCC and then it will really get fun. Later RJD


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Check the slide switch under the box, in the bed.

Mine was on 2, & ran backwards to all my other trains.

Couple other folks was in the wrong setting too. (hard shipping maybe)

The switch should be in the #3 position.

Some people are complaining of gear noise, & gear failure. (screws are too long)

Chech out these web pages: 

1) http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=5870

2) http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips8/bachmann_railtruck_tips.html

Download this video: http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips8/bmann_railtruck_as_delivered.mov

Mine does NOT make too much noise, but still kinda loud.

It seems to slow down on 4 foot curves also.

The truck runs GOOD, but makes a thumping noise and kinda jumps, over ALL my LGB switches.

I won mine (free) so I am happy, to me it's worth a $100, but NOT $150.

I won't get another one, unless I get a real good deal, and see & hear it run first.

I have 4 LGB rail trucks. ( kinda funny looking, but run OH so smooth)

I will NOT trade 1 LGB truck for 2 Bachmann trucks.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Trainman, Where did you buy/order from?

Where did everyone else buy/order from?

Train world has them for $149 up.

Does anyone KNOW the CHEAPEST place under $149 ?


Thanks


----------



## JerryAlbers (May 9, 2008)

Try the nice folks at Ridge Road Station. I don't know if they have any left, but I bought mine for $116.00. They have some great deals on the large site. 

Jerry


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By JerryAlbers on 12/19/2008 2:17 PM
Try the nice folks at Ridge Road Station. I don't know if they have any left, but I bought mine for $116.00. They have some great deals on the large site. 

Jerry


Guess I should have called RRS. Didn't see them listed on thier website so figured they didn't have any. I had ordered a couple of GP40's from them
a couple of weeks ago. Quick shipping and great service as always. Ordered the truck from St Aubins at $149.00. They have always given me good
service and quick shipping as well.

As long as it runs well I will not complain. If it doesn't, I have received a lot of good comments that will help me with the 'fixes'.

Monte
http://www.heather-ridge.com/Wonderland08


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoy mine (both of 'em), and the fixes mentioned above should be performed post haste... 
With a little work, an onboard TE will fit in the cargo box (after you gut the Bachmann board - remove it), and it runs very nicely. 
A suggestion would be to rig up a rectifier to supply juice to the headlights in both forward and reverse, since it would be very unlikely that the headlights would be turned off, simply because the "driver" was backing up... 
But that is just my opinion...


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have four railtrucks from Bachmann all with screw mod done and they work well. 

Three have the XYZ box removed and now have flat beds one with a crane and workbench tows a trail car with sound I fitted small grain of rice front and rear 12v type look better than the LEDS 

Other trucks also modified also have 3 Berlyn ones all modified one as a fire truck plus loads of home made ones 

Dave


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine runs quite nicely. I stripped out all of the electronics and installed battery, sound and R/C. It IS nice to run when you don't want to bring out 30 cars to run some trains. It is a great "loco" to take when you visit another RR.

I did modify mine just a bit.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it arrived and was opened on Chritmas Eve. First run was on Christmas afternoon. Thus far, I couldn't be happier. Can not hear any
noise (live next to a 4 lane freeway however) so that is good. It seems to run just fine so I'm happy with that. I was surprised to see that there
was a small red tail light. Just a little lettering now and all should be fine. Here are a couple of pictures.

Thanks to everyone for their input. I'll have them for reference if anything starts going wrong.

Monte


----------

